

I'm quitting my job and moving to the Bay Area. Anyone looking for an intern? - aaronroth

I am a recent college graduate with a B.S. in Brain and Cognitive Sciences, and over the past summer I’ve been working as a lab tech at my school. I’ve realized though that this is not what I want to do. Throughout school I’ve taken a few CS courses, and worked on a couple random web side projects (https://github.com/aaronroth), and I would really love to transition into working as a web developer. I’ve decided to stop waiting around, so I am leaving my job and moving to Bay Area this October. I’m hoping that the move will push me even harder to make this transition work.<p>Currently, I have a basic skill level in some common web technologies, such as HTML, CSS, JavaScript, MySQL, PHP, and Python. I am also familiar with jQuery and JSON. I am a very hard worker and looking to build on what I know.<p>If anyone needs an intern or junior web developer, please let me know! I’m very open to any opportunity, and I think working at a startup would be awesome.<p>Contact: aaronroth28 at gmail dot com.<p>Thanks for reading!
======
tekknolagi
You should hit up Elance and MashLogic (two companies I have worked for
previously) – they're good starting places, and backed by solid companies. I
enjoyed interning at both.

------
ashray
I saw a post on HN yesterday, someone from the bay area looking for interns.
So just look around :)

And good luck on your new journey!

~~~
aaronroth
Thanks!

